# Can anyone tell me what kinda cat this is?



## Earl (Feb 12, 2004)

Ever see one sleep like this?

















Her name is Miss Kitty (we could never find a name we liked) so her name originally became kitty, then Miss Kitty...I got her from the animal shelter, and I THINK she was about one year old, so that would make her like 4 or so now. She is VERY vocal, and complains a lot when anybody picks her up/holds her, although she likes it because she'll be purring and obviously enjoying herself the whole time even though she is complaining (I've actually come to another conclution, that this is just her "dialect" and it just comes across sounding like complaints when it may just be converstaiton) She HATES it when anyone touches her feet...cant figure out why. This cat is very friendly and lots of fun...definantly the most unique cat I've ever had (and the first female) a lot different than males.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

It's a raccoon! 

Just kidding - I believe it's a tabby mix of some sort. But someone else may see features of another breed on their. It's got a very nice spotted pattern on it's side.

I love the way he sleeps.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Beautiful! Looks like my Loudy! I think she's just a common tabby cat-but she's a definate looker!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I believe that is an Adorable cat (Felinus adorables).


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

She's a beautiful Brown Makeral Tabby Domestic Shorthair, now that's a long name , no she's not any special breed, but what makes her special is that you went out of your way and adopted her in your home and your heart! Kudos to you!!!!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I agree. she is a DSH (domestic short hair) Mackerel Tabby, and I might add, a very beautiful specimen of a cat. Once in a while you will run across a vocal tabby, although most of the time, they are not too talkative. Any cat with blue eyes usually has some Siamese in them, and it is to be expected that they may be very vocal. Most cats do not appreciate their paws being carressed, however, this is one of the personality test points that I give any cat that I am considering adopting. A cat that allowes you to caress their paws is usually an easy-going pet, and will often get along with other cats.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree with the others, she looks like a perfect example of domestic shorthair. However I wouldn't call her mackerel tabby, I'd call her a brown (black) spotted domestic shorthair.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She has spots, not stripes. So I'd call her a brown spotted tabby domestic shorthair, not mackerel.


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

LOL! that's how my friends' cat sleeps, it's so funny, they look so lazy when they sleep like that.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Both of my babies love their feet touched. I don't do it as much now but when they were smaller I'd massage their feet almost every day. For a long time that was their favorite!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Wayne said:


> Most cats do not appreciate their paws being carressed, however, this is one of the personality test points that I give any cat that I am considering adopting. A cat that allowes you to caress their paws is usually an easy-going pet, and will often get along with other cats.


I never thought of that - my cat will let me examine his claws a lot - he lets me hold his hand - and while I used to squeeze each of his fingers to examine his claws - now if I hold his hand with one finger - he'll stretch his nails out so I can get a good look at them.

Your cat is very pretty btw - and very nice spots! My cat has both - which is really weird looking - but pretty. I think most short hairs talk a lot - all of mine did - and they talked... and talked and talked. Meow = Pet me, meow = open the door now wench!, Meow = I don't want to take a bath!

It's really fun isn't it? ^_^

P.S. Sam your cat is so beautiful! *looking at your sig* Her eyes look like they are made of fire!


----------

